# Erfahrung mit One.de Notebook



## Flylois (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nach 5 Jahren macht mein aktueller Gaming Laptop nicht mehr ganz mit und ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit einem neuen Gerät. Ideal wäre es, wenn ich was finden würde, was wieder so lange halten wird.

Ich habe ein paar Anforderungen und habe festgestellt, dass das recht teuer wird.
Neulich bin ich auf ein Notebook von one.de gestoßen. Es liegt preislich zwar eigentlich schon etwas über dem, was ich ausgeben wollte, hat aber Komponenten verbaut, die ich sonst nur in deutlich teureren Geräten gesehen habe: https://www.one.de/one-gaming-notebook-k56-ar01-clevo-nh57af1-24564
Ich habe mich viel mit aktueller Hardware beschäftigt und dieses Gerät wirkt ziemlich stark ausgestattet, um auch mit zukünftigen Spielen gut klarzukommen. Dass es dafür aber dann "nur" 2000€ kostet, macht mich etwas stutzig, wie gesagt, vergleichbare Austattung habe ich bisher nur für deutlich mehr Geld gesehen.

Da ich was zukunftsfähiges suche, wäre ich bereit, dieses Geld auszugeben. Da das dennoch sehr viel Geld ist, möchte ich mich natürlich erst intensiv damit beschäftigen. Und hier stoße ich auf das Problem, dass es über dieses Gerät keinerlei Testberichte, Videos oder wenigstens Nutzerreviews gibt.
Bei Notebooks kommt es auf eine gute Verbauung, Kühlung etc. an. Dieses Gerät ist ja anscheinend von one.de selbst zusammengestellt und da ich die Firma bisher nicht kannte, weiß ich halt nicht, ob die das gut können.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Notebook von one.de? Mir geht es primär um die "Eigenmarken" von denen (dort werden ja auch Laptops von anderen Firmen verkauft), da ich eben was suche, was lange hält, und nicht nach 2 Jahren kaputt geht, weil es schlecht verbaut wurde.

Im Internet habe ich sonst nur Erfahrungen zu one.de generell gefunden (Service usw). Die Firma hieß wohl mal anders und war nicht sehr gut, was aber auch schon über 10 Jahre her ist. Da es sie immernoch gibt, gehe ich davon aus, dass an diesem Gebiet gearbeitet wurde. Daher geht es mir wie gesagt primär um die Qualität der Eigenmarken-Notebooks und nicht um die Erfahrung als Händler. (es sei denn, jmd hat da wirklich schlechte Erfahrung, die bei einem anderen Händler defintiv anders gewesen wäre)


Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße,

Louis


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2020)

Also, brauchst du denn definitiv ein Laptop UND muss der dann auch Gamingfähig sein? Für 2000€ bekommst du nen PC mit ner RTX 2070 plus noch ein Notebook oben drauf, mit dem man dann zumindest auf niedrigen Details auch mal spielen könnte. Vorteil: der PC wäre in 2-3 Jahren per neuer Grafikkarte um die 300-400€ wieder fit für die DANN neuesten Games auf maximalen Details. 

Erst vor 2-3 Tagen gab es ein Special zu Notebooks, da steht viel drin, was vlt. gegen den Kauf eines "Gaming"-Notebooks spricht - wenn du denn eine Wahl hast: https://www.pcgames.de/Notebook_Lap...ps-martkuebersicht-homeoffice-corona-1348716/


Zu One kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass die schon lange etabliert sind. Wären die wirklich schwach, wären sie sicher schon weg vom Fenster. Die Notebooks basieren wie bei anderen "Eigenmarken" auf Barebones, die dann mit passenden Teilen bestückt werden, die von Hardwareherstellern komlmen. Rein qualitativ kann man da nicht viel falsch machen, das sind halt Teile, an die man als Privatnutzer nicht mal eben so rankommt, ansonsten ist das nicht viel anders als nen PC zusammenzubauen. 

Wegen des Preises: One hat halt viele Einzelteile und kann daher besser kalkulieren. Die "Marken"-Notebooks wurden bereits produziert UND die Nachfrage steigt wegen Corona enorm, so dass die Shops auch höhere Preise nehmen. An sich gab es nämlich ne RTX 2070, gute CPU, 1TB SSD und 16GB RAM vor kurzem noch schon für eher 1500€. Und wegen der 16GB mehr RAM macht es ja keine 500€ aus. In 17,3-Zoll gibt es auch ein paar solcher Modelle für 1800-2000€. Ich vermute, One hat halt DIE Teile, die inzwischen sehr teuer sind, noch zu zivilen Preisen gekauft und kann daher rel. günstig anbieten, hinzu kommt, dass ja die Zwischenstation "Händler", der auch einen Gewinn erwartet, wegfällt. Daher macht mich der Preis nicht total stutzig, aber wenn man diese Eckdaten haben will, ist es derzeit ein sehr guter Preis.

Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass ein vergleichbarer PC nur etwa die Hälfte davon kostet...  Muss es denn der Top-Ryzen und 32GB sein? IMHO reichen 16GB dicke, und als CPU ein Ryzen 5 oder 7 oder ein COre i7. Der hier zB https://www.one.de/one-gaming-notebook-k56-ar03-clevo-nh57af1-24566   dürfte in der Praxis nicht langsamer sein. Oder brauchst du definitiv die vielen Threads und mehr als 16GB RAM?


----------



## Flylois (28. April 2020)

Moin,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Ja die Dekstop oder Laptop Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Ich hatte bisher immer nur Notebooks, da ich da preislich sonst immer gut klargekommen bin. Ich habe momentan ein 1100€ MSI, der 5 Jahre wirklich sehr gut gepasst hat und ich erst jetzt so langsam bei neueren Spielen die Grafik spürbar runterschrauben muss. Daher war ich auch etwas erstaunt, dass in diesem Preissegment momentan nichts zu finden ist, was meiner Meinung nach auch in ein paar Jahren noch taugt. Die Corona Sache könnte hier tatsächlich eine Rolle spielen.

Ich habe aber festgestellt, dass ich mich ziemlich an einen Laptop gewöhnt habe. Ich bin tatsächlich viel unterwegs und daher auf jeden Fall auf einen Laptop angewiesen. Da ich eigentlich nur ein Gerät haben möchte, muss dieser dann eben auch Gaming tauglich sein.

Ich habe trotzdem mal bei Alternate einen PC zusammengestellt, mit einer Austattung so nah wie möglich an der des one Notebooks. (Bei manchen Sachen kenne ich mich nicht aus und habe einfach Teile im mittleren Preissegment ausgewählt). Da komme ich auf einen Preis von 1800€. Mit mehr Wissen, wo man noch was günstigeres nehmen kann, ist da vlt. noch hier und da noch was rauszuholen, also kommt man am Ende vlt.  auf 1600-1700€. Hinzu kommt in meinem Fall noch ein Bildschirm (und Tastatur). Da finde ich die Ersparnis jetzt nicht allzu groß und die ~200€, die der Laptop dann noch mehr kosten würde, wären es mir auf jeden Fall wert.

Den Punkt mit der Aufrüstbarkeit muss ich allerdings einsehen, die würde ich beim Laptop aufgeben. Einen Desktop-PC habe ich auch noch nicht 100% ausgeschlossen, wollte aber primär erstmal nach einem Notebook suchen mit der Hoffnung, irgendwo ein gutes Angebot zu finden, so wie vor 5 Jahren.




Du hast auch noch den Ryzen 9 angesprochen. Genau das habe ich mich bei diesem Teil auch gefragt. Alle Notebooks, die mir bisher aufgefallen sind, haben einen i7-9750H. Das one Gerät ist das erste, wo mal was von AMD drin ist und ich muss sagen, dass ich damit bisher noch nie in Berührung kam und mich demenstprechend kaum mit auskenne. So wie es aussieht, scheint dieser Ryzen 9 aber ein paar Klassen über dem erwähnten i7 zu sein und ja, ob ich das wirklich brauche, weiß ich nicht. Hier war auch eher der Gedanke "eine anscheinend so starke CPU für dieses Geld, das muss ja ein ziemlich gutes Angebot sein".

32GB RAM brauche ich schon eher (aber auch eher mit Blick in die 5 Jahres Zukunft), da ich auch mit Videobearbeitung zu tun habe. Mir ist das andere one-Notebook auch schon aufgefallen, wo man ja z.B. auch den RAM noch aufrüsten könnte. 
Bevor ich da allerdings eine Entscheidung treffe, muss ich mich noch intensiver mit dem AMD CPUs beschäftigen und herausfinden, welchen ich da möchte.




Vielen Dank für den Link. Ich habe mir den Artikel durchgelesen, werde aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem eher bei einem Laptop zuschlagen, hautpsächlich wegen der Mobilität, die mir was wert ist. Die dort am Ende erwähnten Shops kannte ich aber teilweise noch nicht und da scheint es auf den ersten Blick gute Angebote zu geben. 

Nochmal danke für deine Antwort, du hast mir auf jeden Fall weitergeholfen!


Louis


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2020)

Flylois schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> ...


 Also, der hier zB https://www.one.de/one-gaming-pc-ultra-lit-ar01-frei-anpassen-amd   kostet 1000€ und wäre in Games genau so schnell wie das 2000€-Notebook. Der PC hat halt "nur" 16GB RAM, aber das macht ja keine hunderte Euro aus   Ein Monitor mit 24 Zoll, sofern es keine speziellen Gaming-Features sein müssen, kostet 150€.





> Du hast auch noch den Ryzen 9 angesprochen. Genau das habe ich mich bei diesem Teil auch gefragt. Alle Notebooks, die mir bisher aufgefallen sind, haben einen i7-9750H. Das one Gerät ist das erste, wo mal was von AMD drin ist und ich muss sagen, dass ich damit bisher noch nie in Berührung kam und mich demenstprechend kaum mit auskenne. So wie es aussieht, scheint dieser Ryzen 9 aber ein paar Klassen über dem erwähnten i7 zu sein und ja, ob ich das wirklich brauche, weiß ich nicht. Hier war auch eher der Gedanke "eine anscheinend so starke CPU für dieses Geld, das muss ja ein ziemlich gutes Angebot sein".


 Als privater Anwender sind 12 "Threads" (6 Kerne) mehr als genug für Jahre. Daher ist der Ryzen 9 nicht nötig, den "brauchen" vielleicht Leute, die spezielle Anwendungen betreiben. In Games ist zB kein aktueller Prozessor nennenswert schneller als der Ryzen 5 3600, da es nichts bringt, wenn man noch weitere Kerne hat. Da geht es zwar jetzt um Desktop-CPUs, aber bei Notebooks ist es ähnlich. Ich weiß jetzt allerdings ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie viel Aufpreis ein Ryzen 9 im Vergleich zu einem zB Core i7-9950H kostet. Im Desktop-Bereich sind die Modelle etwas anders gelagert.


Bei der Website Notebookcheck kannst du Dir die Leistung von CPUs mal ansehen, aber beachte, dass viele Werte Theorie sind und es bei so was wie Zb 30% mehr Punkte im Benchmark XY später so aussieht, dass eine Berechnung zB eines Effektes bei Fotos dann eben in 2 statt 3 Sekunden fertig ist.


----------



## Flylois (29. April 2020)

Moin, 

Danke für den Link und den Tipp mit notebookcheck, schaue ich mir beides die Tage mal an!


----------

